

ShowHN: Random, human readable, timestamps - andrewcooke
http://colorlessgreen.net/

======
andrewcooke
Some context: <http://rachelbythebay.com/w/2013/01/21/tags/>

(thanks for the +ve response btw).

And no, I have no idea how or whether anyone will use it. Also, it's an
experiment in using free Cloudflare plus a very simple, single-threaded,
Python server, so we'll see how that works out...

